# planted tank



## rising1000 (Mar 23, 2015)

just curious , using seachem excel and seachem flourish 

how do you dose your tank when you go on holidays for the week, besides getting someone to come in. I have a fish feeder , that feeds the fish dry flake food 

thks


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

How long are you planning on being away from the tank?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

For a week, it really wouldn't be a big deal to the tank. Just change the water and add some fertilizer before you leave and you'll be fine. Comprehensive is basically trace and your fish will provide the NPK. A week without Excel is not a big issue either, unless your balance between lighting and nutrients/co2 is very one sided (too much light).


----------

